
Measuring the impact of 95k landing pages - geordilaforge
https://segment.com/blog/lessons-learned-95000-landing-pages/
======
stevenAthompson
You will be banned from Google for this, eventually. It's against both the
spirit and the letter of Googles "law." I'm sorry.

It's clever, but you're far from the first to think of it and other, shadier,
characters have ruined this game.

The problem is that it doesn't serve Google's users as well as it serves you.
When I search for "Iowa Bankruptcy Firm," I expect to find firms in Iowa. Not
firms in... Wherever you are.

See here for some guidance:
[https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/2721306?hl=en](https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/2721306?hl=en)

------
gopi
The article is just simplistic first-order SEO thinking... Of course, long-
tail keywords (Programmatic SEO) are going to convert much better. But you
need high-quality editorial pages to attract backlinks that help to rank those
long-tail location pages.

------
koverda
This is just an advertisement for segment.

~~~
bredren
It is in their blog. But perhaps the content is not directly relevant to a
project you're working on.

I just completed SUS, and implemented Amplitude establishing primary and
secondary metrics that I believe result in growing revenue for my startup.

While I've been successful at data capture after signup / login, I have not
built this trail from anon users. So at the very least the content reminds me
that I need to make this link.

Other than that, I'm very interested in landing pages because I have one
market segment that performs alright, but I have people representing other
segments who want other versions of what I've done. I need organic search to
get them to my product and I need to find out if I can drive them to the
existing product before completely building it out. A fake door to some
extent.

I have no idea if I can programmatically build landing pages or not, but the
insight that compelling organic growth is a mandatory step for a startup to
compete with established players is also valuable.

I don't have to need an api to customer analytics and marketing packages to
get useful info from this.

edit: I just realized the SUS lecture on instrumentation / analytics was
presented by a Segment co-founder.

~~~
koverda
I get that it's on their blog, but it is extremely light on useful content.
The majority of information in there is "Segment does this".

~~~
bredren
Out of curiosity, is there any more recent useful analytics / instrumentation
related content on landing page creation you can suggest?

~~~
koverda
Since the headline talks about "impact", I expected to see more information
about performance of the pages, how they chose the sections, how they
generated the content template, how those decisions led to various results.
Were there performance differences between different regions of the country?
How did these pages "impact" business performance? What was their traffic
before and after?

Pretty light on anything related to "impact".

